# First Aid for animals



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

It just came to my mind----first aid for your animals when disaster takes place. Has anyone else thought about this? Or storing food for your animals?


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Dana said:


> It just came to my mind----first aid for your animals when disaster takes place. Has anyone else thought about this? Or storing food for your animals?


First aid for animals is very similar to first aid for humans. I have bandaged my dogs up a few times using my home medical supplies.

Just remember, animals behave very differently when they are wounded, and a dog that you normally would trust with your life may bite you if he is in a lot of pain... now you have 2 injuries to deal with.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

I usually have an extra month of food in my house for my dog. If he needs more, he can eat my poo (he eats his now anyway).


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Jerseyzuks said:


> First aid for animals is very similar to first aid for humans. I have bandaged my dogs up a few times using my home medical supplies.
> 
> Just remember, animals behave very differently when they are wounded, and a dog that you normally would trust with your life may bite you if he is in a lot of pain... now you have 2 injuries to deal with.


Right. Watch 'Ol Yeller.


----------

